# Jim Thorpe, Pa - any timeshares nearby?



## Corky (Feb 24, 2008)

My family wants to plan a vacation in May around the dam release/whitewater rafting in Jim Thorpe, Pa.  Are there any timeshares close to the area?  Thanks.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 24, 2008)

Closest is Split Rock at Lake Harmony (16 miles away). Going further from their is (in order):

Carriage House at Pocono Manor
Shawnee
Fernwood (Villas at Treetops, Fairway Villas)


----------



## gjhardt (Feb 24, 2008)

*Qual Hollow in Drums, PA*

Quail Hollow is about 40 minutes from there also.  It is in Drums PA near Hazleton  trades through RCI


----------



## Corky (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the both replies.

Lake Harmony Resort, at only 16 miles away, seems like the best choice.  Is it a nice resort?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hard Coal Country.*

Jim Thorpe PA is lot more attractive sounding than Mauch Chunk PA, wouldn't you say ? 

Some of the other old coal towns in Pennsylvania anthracite country also have quaint names -- Forty Fort PA, Shickshinny PA, etc. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 24, 2008)

Corky said:


> Thanks for the both replies.
> 
> Lake Harmony Resort, at only 16 miles away, seems like the best choice.  Is it a nice resort?



If you request Split Rock (at Lake Harmony)---request WILLOWBROOK; it is the nicest of the 3 resorts there (much nicer than Galleria or Westwood).

Pat


----------



## Pat H (Feb 24, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Jim Thorpe PA is lot more attractive sounding than Mauch Chunk PA, wouldn't you say ?
> 
> Some of the other old coal towns in Pennsylvania anthracite country also have quaint names -- Forty Fort PA, Shickshinny PA, etc.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I like Mauch Chunk better. Did you know that JimThorpe's family wants his body back?


----------



## Corky (Feb 26, 2008)

If I'm lucky enough to get Willowbrook, do  you have any suggestions about which building or unit I should request?

Thanks again.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 26, 2008)

When I was there a few years ago, there were only two buildings----I'm not sure if that is still true or not.

We stayed in the building which the back decks faced some of the golf course.  I do not believe the other building would have had much for views.

So, ask for the "...golf course view building" would be my suggestion.

Pat


----------



## Corky (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, Pat.  Every little bit of information helps to make a better timeshare vacatioin. A golf course view is what I'll request.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 3, 2008)

I used to live in Jim Thorpe.  That dam water is COLD in May!  Which whitewater rafting place are you using?  There's a nice one on 903 (The Highway to Adventure) between Split Rock and Jim Thorpe, and there are others in White Haven.  If you get a chance, there's a look-out on the roof of an old restaurant.  It's hard to find, but you take 903 into Jim Thorpe, then turn left on 209 and it's at the top of the mountain where you can see down into the Lehigh River valley. Awesome view!  There are quite a few nice things to see and do around there.

PS here's a link to the white water place I was talking about:

http://www.whitewaterrafting.com/


----------



## Corky (Mar 4, 2008)

I haven't picked a specific whitewater place yet but will definitely consider the one you suggested.

Thanks so much for the information.


----------

